# Di2 Wire Routing



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

My Di2 electrical wire runs internally in the frame. It rattles when riding rough roads. Can the wire be tightened in the frame as not to rattle inside?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mmpotash said:


> My Di2 electrical wire runs internally in the frame. It rattles when riding rough roads. Can the wire be tightened in the frame as not to rattle inside?


On the Specialized forum I created a Di2 wiring strategy thread which is a treasure trove of information for Di2 wiring opinions. There are many different wiring schemes out there and if you want meaningful feedback, you will have to post the spec's for your bike and include pictures....internal versus external battery...what frame...which model Di2 etc. The rattle could be anywhere and carbon frames amplify sound and difficult to assess point of origin.
If you provide information mentioned, some suggestions could be made how to track down your issue.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Put 3 or 4 long zip ties around the wire as it runs through the frame. They will suspend the wire away from the inside wall of the tube.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

The bike is a Giant Defy Advanced 0 with Ultegra 6870 Di2, external battery. 

Defy Advanced 0 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States

I didn't want to take the wire out and rewire , maybe with the zip tie idea. I was hoping that there was a way to just tighten the wire so it doesn't flop around inside the tube.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

You could try a zip tie at the entry and exit point. Fasten one at the top where it enters the frame, pull the wire tight, and fasten another where it comes out. I doubt this will work, and it should not be very difficult to pull the wire out and add them inside.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

In addition to zip ties on the wire, there is also the small internal jb that sometimes rattles. A bit of foam insulation or even bubble wrap secured around it does the trick.
Roadworthy...I don't think there's any info in that thread on quieting rattles on internal di2 installs by my recollection.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> In addition to zip ties on the wire, there is also the small internal jb that sometimes rattles. A bit of foam insulation or even bubble wrap secured around it does the trick.
> Roadworthy...I don't think there's any info in that thread on quieting rattles on internal di2 installs by my recollection.


goodboyr,
Many that purchase a Di2 bike already built have no clue what is even inside the frameset...internal versus external routing, options for accessing the wire harness etc.
That thread is a great resource for understanding wire routing as there are many diagrams including pictures of the B junction box you reference that can be a form of rattle.
I hope that helps you understand better.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. Just meant methods on quieting rattle once you look.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> Yup. Just meant methods on quieting rattle once you look.


Fair enough. Through a better understanding of the cables, junction box types and positions, internal versus external routing options that the thread I started highlights, the OP is on his way to understanding how to quiet his harness rattle.

I believe both suggestions of zip tie-ing the harness within the down tube...generally accessed through the BB or in the case of Specialized from under the BB and your suggestion of ensuring the junction box is locked down...3M adhesive tape with a foam backer is a good bonding agent...to the inside of the frame...are both good first places to look. Also OP...if you have say a seat post mounted battery...or your battery is dropped all the way down the seat tube as some installers do...you can remove the battery to see if that is the source of your rattle...and briefly test the bike on rough road in a given gear. If external battery and mounted under the frame or even on top of the down tube...the mount could be loose. Only you know what the sound signature is like. Even money its the B junction box as goodboyr suggested.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

These are all good suggestions. As well, on some bikes, what you may think is the di2 cabling is actually an internal brake cable. Had a hell of a time finding source of a rattle on a cannondale evo. Turned out to be the internal routing of the rear brake cable that happened only in certain handlebar positions.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> These are all good suggestions. As well, on some bikes, what you may think is the di2 cabling is actually an internal brake cable. Had a hell of a time finding source of a rattle on a cannondale evo. Turned out to be the internal routing of the rear brake cable that happened only in certain handlebar positions.


Yup...like you say, internal brake cable rattle is common on many different model of carbon bikes. Sound can be a testing riddle to solve. BB creaks can be also vexing and often misdiagnosed.


----------

